# bulbs burn out instantly?



## zooyorkpork (Oct 30, 2009)

soo, i have a 02 gti with a jetta front end. the guy i bought the car from had 9003 bulbs in the headlights and said i needed 9007 bulbs. so i bought nokya 9007 bulbs and put them in. fine. the next day i come outside and notice my driver side light is out. when i got closed i noticed that the light was still on, just extremely dim. the next day i checked my passenger side bulb and the housing on the bulb was out and was melted into my wireing harness. and melted some of the wires. any ideas?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

what wattage was the Nokya bulbs???


----------



## zooyorkpork (Oct 30, 2009)

it says 100/80w_5000k.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

zooyorkpork said:


> it says 100/80w_5000k.


the excessive heat did the connectors in. It melted the plastic enough, that you got a loose connection, those, a dim bulb


----------



## zooyorkpork (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks, the wireing harness is all melted now. so i think i have to buy a replacement like this one. 

http://www.yourhotcar.com/prod/ADS/...y_Duty_Wire_Harness_Plug_N_Play_Nokya/532237/.

i would rather find something cheaper though.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jul 9, 2010)

Im not sure what those harnesses for $50 are supposed to do...but I wouldnt waste my money on them.

Yes as BsickPassat said...the higher wattage bulbs destroyed your harness connectors. The higher wattage bulbs draw more current and cause excessive amounts of heat to build up. Frying the wires.

The CORRECT and most beneficial way to add higher wattage bulbs to a car is with a relay harness. You set up a relay that will direct battery power through heavy gauge wire to the bulbs. Then you use the stock wiring to trigger the relay. 

Ive always used nothing less than 10 gauge wire in my conversion harnesses. It might be a big overkill...but its better than the alternative. There are kits on ebay that use something like 12 gauge wire if you cant build your own. 

In my opinion if you are running more powerful bulbs, or even HID bulbs, you should be building/buying a relay harness.

J.


----------

